# Turkey Mounts



## BirdmanStudios (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi,
Here are two recent Turkey mounts that I wanted to share here. Hope this gets you alittle fired up for season!

Regards,
Todd Huffman
http://www.birdmanstudios.com


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

those are nice man :beer:


----------

